
Ask HN: What is a realistic timeline for affordable space tourism? - sjperez
With all of the excitement over the SpaceX launch yesterday, I have been wondering, what is a realistic timeline for affordable space tourism? By affordable, I mean an extravagant but potentially realizable expense for a middle-class consumer. Perhaps around the cost of a luxury car.
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
How many middle-class consumers are buying luxury cars outright I wonder?
Would you consider having to put a downpayment and then pay monthly with
interest on a space tourism ticket "affordable space tourism?"

Whatever the actual cost - I do hope it happens in my lifetime.

